# Teeth



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Miikka is only 10 months old but I have a few concerns/questions about her front teeth. If you look at the photo below you’ll see that her front teeth seem small, at least to me. Plus, there are spaces between each tooth and they are a little bit crooked. Are her teeth still “growing”? If so, at what age should her mouth be fully developed? If not, should I be concerned about her dental development? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

That's a fairly common bite. It's not correct, but not anything I would worry about.


----------



## Isis (Dec 21, 2008)

thats a mirror image of my dogs bite and most of the others on here. they are fine.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Zoe's are small like that upfront but in one row. I don't see why it would cause an issue though


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

As long as the canines line up without rubbing and the incisors aren't causing the teeth to go in the gums it should be ok. 
Kacie has a horrid tooth alignment, her bottom incisors do cut into her top gums, eventually I think we'll have to pull them. I wish I'd had her as a young pup, she would have had dental work done.
She eats raw fine, though slower than the other two.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks like all is fine to me. i agree the alignment isnt correct but as long as there isnt any rubbing it should be fine. Normal sized teeth to me.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm really glad you posted this picture. My 6 month old males look the same exact way on the bottom and I was also wondering!


----------

